# Une police par défaut dans Mail



## Caduchon (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est très simple:
J'écris mes mails avec l'application Mail au format RTF et je souhaiterais que, par défaut, le texte soit (par exemple) en Comic Sans MS bleu. Est-ce possible à paramétrer ? Si oui, je ne trouve pas du tout comment...

Une bonne idée serait la bienvenue !   

Merci d'avance,
Caduchon.

Une bonne idée, ça aurait été de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" &#8230; Avant de poster, précisément 

On déménage !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Ca devrait passer par les Préférences de Mail, onglet &#8230; Polices/couleur / Polices des messages.
En RTF tu devrais garder tes polices alors que tu vas les perdre si tu forces tes messages en txt (donc regarde également ce que tu as défini dans Préférences / Rédaction, vérifie que c'est bien le format RTF qui est sélectionné).


----------



## Caduchon (30 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca devrait passer par les Préférences de Mail, onglet  Polices/couleur / Polices des messages.
> En RTF tu devrais garder tes polices alors que tu vas les perdre si tu forces tes messages en txt (donc regarde également ce que tu as défini dans Préférences / Rédaction, vérifie que c'est bien le format RTF qui est sélectionné).



En fait, la "Police des messages" c'est la police d'affichage des messages de mes correspondants ou de mes messages envoyés qui n'ont pas subi de formatage particulier. C'est une police visuelle en quelques sorte et pas effective dans l'envoi effectif du message.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Utilise toolkit, ça a fonctionné pour moi ! Sinon il y a aussi cette astuce :

http://blog.edenpulse.fr/apple-2/changer-les-polices-systemes-mac-taille-font

Bon courage


----------

